
HG Wells’s Forgotten Fiction - samclemens
https://www.newstatesman.com/hg-wells-tono-bungay-fiction
======
jostmey
In 1913, HG Well's wrote about a major war ending in the use of atomic
weapons. It would seem that some individuals truly are prophetic.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Set_Free](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_World_Set_Free)

------
fiftyacorn
I've been working my way through gutenberg books on the kindle - and included
a few HG Wells. You forget how good "War of the Worlds" actually is as a novel

Id also recommend PG Wodehouses books on Kindle like Jeeves and Wooster

------
fernly
I have a favorite in Wells' unknown back-catalog, the rom/com Wheels of
Chance[1,2]. Wells really felt the pleasures of bicycling, but also understood
(and took mischievous enjoyment in) the revolution it was creating in his
society. For a cyclist it is great fun to have this glimpse of how the bicycle
was seen shortly after its invention.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Wheels_of_Chance](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Wheels_of_Chance)
(review/synopsis)

[2]
[http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/1264](http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/1264)

------
devindotcom
FYI this is mainly about Tono-Bungay, which you can download here:

[http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/718](http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/718)

Because of the name, I classed it among the Pacific adventure books like Mardi
and Typee and so on. Apparently it's very different from what I thought.

I also enjoyed The Food of the Gods, which takes an interesting and unexpected
turn about halfway through. The First Men in the Moon is quite strange but a
fun read.

~~~
thrower123
The First Men in the Moon is part of that era of delightfully pulpy adventure
and sci-fi novels. At one point I was on a Project Gutenberg kick, and the
tail end of the pre-1923 public domain is a wonderful world of fantastical
nonsense. Burroughs, H Rider Haggard, the Jules Verne back-catalog. It's so
optimistic, a product of a world that was on the upswing and hopeful, where
there were still blank spots on the map to fill in and science was moving in
leaps and bounds. The shock of the Maxim gun and Krupp cannon murdered that
brand of European optimism.

------
acabal
You can read high quality ebook editions of some of the other novels mentioned
here at Standard Ebooks: [https://standardebooks.org/ebooks/h-g-
wells/](https://standardebooks.org/ebooks/h-g-wells/)

We'd love help in producing more HG Wells works for people to read for free!

------
8bitsrule
The short-story collections (one has 80) are well worth looking into! I recall
several of his shorts as vividly as his bigger works.

And here's the Wells section at Librevox:
[https://librivox.org/author/146](https://librivox.org/author/146)

